# Angeln in Oostende, Belgien



## rgockel (11. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin bisher reiner Norwegenangler und habe daher nur das entsprechende Materiaal. Die Hardcore-Ruten und einige Spin Ruten von 30-100g.

Nun fahre ich aber am Wochenende nach Belgien, um mein neues Campingauto auszuprobieren, bevor es im Juli nach Norge geht. Da ich Oostende angepeilt habe und mich dort mal ein paar Stunden auf den Steg hauen möchte, würde ich gern wissen, was man dort (ohne größere Investitionen) braucht, um einigermaßen wettbewerbsfähig zu sein... 

Also wie gesagt, ich habe 2 ganz gute Spinruten mit den entsprechenden Rollen und eine 3,50m Tele-Rute (billig). Welche Montage und Köder würdet ihr euch besorgen? Direkt in Belgien? Kennt jemand einen guten Angelshop in Oostende? Was schwimmt dort denn überhaupt so rum?

Fragen über Fragen...  Das wichtigste ist (wie immer), dass ihr mir helft, mich nicht völlig zu blamieren, wenn ich mein Zeugs dort auspacke... 

Viele Grüße und Daanke!
Roland


----------



## Urmeli (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo Roland,

Also, vergleiche auf keinen fall Ostende mit Norwegen, du wirst sonst zu sehr enttäuscht. Wenn du dich in Norwegen an einem Fjord auf eine Steg setzt und ein bischen angelst, fängst du immer deine Pollacks, Plattfische oder makrelen, Hornhechte. In Ostende und allgemein an der Belgischen Küste ist das nicht so, da geht man öfters leer aus.

Als rute reicht vom Steg eine einfache 3m Pilkrute oder Spinnerrute, Stationärrolle mit ~28er Schnur, und einige Paternoster mit 3 haken der Grösse 2 bis 6. und unten dran ein Blei. Fertige "besenstiel" Paternoster bekommt man überall an der Küste zu kaufen. einige Ringelwürmer dran und ab ins wasser. somit kannste mal ein Plattfisch, Aalmutter oder auch Wolfsbarsch ergattern. Dorsch glaub ich eher kaum wenn über winter, dann sind gute fänge von Wittling drin. Was um diese Jahreszeit noch drin ist sind Hornhechte.
In ostende selbst kenn ich jetzt keinen guten Steg der weiter in Wasser reicht, aber einige Kilometer von Ostende liegt Blankenberge. da gibt es 2 Stege die die Ein und Ausfahrt des Hafens flankieren und etwas weiter ins Meer reichen, da hab ich schon so einige male an deren Spitzen gesessen und geangelt. Zeitig da sein, denn die Plätze sind begehrt. angel am besten bei auflaufender Flut dh. 3 stunden vor Flut und noch 1 Stunde nach Flut. 
Anstatt eines Steges kannst du es auch gerne mal auf einem Wellenbrecher versuchen, bei Ebbe bis ganz an die Spitze und dann am Kopf nahe den Steinen angeln. gibt einige abreisser aber möglicherweise auch einige fische.

Geschäfte gibt es einige nur in ostende selbst kenn ich jetzt kein "gutes". Es waren vor einigen Jahren einige brauchbare dort aber die sind nicht mehr. Unterhalb Ostende liegt Nieuwport, da gibt es eines, in Blankenberge am Hafen liegt ein Boothandel, "North Sea Boating ", die haben auch einige Utensilien und dann in Zeebrugge ( etwa 5 minuten von Blankenberge) direkt längs der Kaimauer des Hafens gibt es das ERIA. das ist momentan mein Favorit in der Gegend. da kriegste alles was du brauchst.sogar kann man ausfahrten mit Yachten buchen. da kriegst auch Seeringelwürmer ( pieren) oder auch zagers ( das sind die mit den Beissverzeugen, die so schön kneifen), ich bevorzuge die pieren. 

so, soweit mal eine kleine Antwort wenn noch fragen, dann frage. :vik:

Bis der tage 

Urmeli


----------



## rgockel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Vielen dank für die Infos!!!

Mir ist klar, dass ich keine 80-Pfund Heilbutts rausholen werde...   Aber wenn ich schonmal da bin, möchte ich zumindest mal die Angel reinhalten.

Aber kennst Du nicht den langen Steg in Oostende an der Hafenausfahrt? Ich dachte das wäre ein "berühmter" Spot?!? da ich aber sowieso mobil bin, werde ich vielleicht lieber an die Stellen fahren, die Du genannt hast. 

Danke nochmal
Roland


----------



## kof (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

hi,

richtig ist, dort an der küste mit gedämpften erwartungen aufzutauchen, allerdings kann man mitunter doch gut fangen.

in ostende gibt es ein geschäft direkt hinter dem hafen; parken kann man gut und umsonst auf dem delhaize PP:

http://www.sportvisser.be/

links zu einigen shops in BE & NL:

http://www.scaldisfishing.nl/linksdu.html

=> einfach nach den orten an der kyste suchen.

wenn du mehr infos & links brauchst, schick mir ne PN.

cheers


----------



## Urmeli (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo,

Aha da findet man also in Ostende das Angelgeschäft. Das andere geschäft das noch auf der Homepage ist, ist das was ich in Nieuwport angegeben habe. 

De Spotrtvisser hiess auch mal ein grosser Kutter auf dem man Angelfahrten ab Nieuwport und auch mal ab Ostende buchen konnte.

Also ich will nicht behaupten dass der lange Steg in Ostende nicht auch gut zum angeln ist, nur kann ich dir keine Info dazu geben, da ich noch nie auf diesem Steg geangelt habe und auch wahrscheinlich etwas suchen müsste um zu ihm zu gelangen. Vermute mal in der nähe des Leuchtturms im hafen, aber du kannst mir ja nachher ein paar Tipps zu diesem Steg geben. 

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## dipsy (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Moin,

war schon oft in Oostende und habe für dieses Jahr auch noch drei Wochen gebucht plus das ein oder andere Wochenende.
Hast zwei Stege in Oostende die die hafeneinfahrt säumen.
Der rechte Steg (wenn man aufs Meer schaut) ist wegen Einsturzgefahr seit vorigem Jahr gesperrt. Der linke ist offen.
Vorige Woche ist auch dort ein Schiff reingefahren und hat die Mole einige Meter vorm Cafe stark beschädigt.
Das Angeln von der Mole ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache. Entweder angelt dort keiner und man kann hinwerfen wo man will oder es stehen dort bis zu 150 Ruten auf der Spitze. Wenn keiner dort angelt kannst Du es Dir auch sparen, dann beißt nämlich nichts. Wenn alles voll steht, dann läuft es einigermaßen aber nicht zu vergleichen mit Holland. 
Dort sind dann ein zwei Platte am Abend schon gut.

Am besten fängst Du in Oostende auf Franse Tappen, den stinkenden, zu zehnt in Zeitungspapier eingerollten schwarzen Wattwürmern. Gibt es gefroren oder lebend. Vom Fang her kein Unterschied. Die lebenden sind ziemlich schlaff wenn man sie auswickelt aber einmal leicht auf den Boden geworfen schon pumpen sie sich wieder auf. Sind bis 30 cm lang und werden in Stücke von 2-3 cm geschnitten und beködert. So angeln dort ca 95% der Angler. Seeringelwürmer gehen auch ganz gut aber sind auch einiges teurer und müssen beim "Sportvisser" oftmals vorbestellt werden. Augen auf beim Köderkauf im Sportvisser.
Bin dort schon mehrmals richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen. Schau Dir gut an was Du dort kaufst!!!
Dann gibt es am Strand noch einen kleinen Laden direkt am Seemannsdenkmal, der hat aber nur die Tappen als Köder.
Kosten: 3,50 Euro/Packung
Dort bekommst Du aber alles was Du in Oostende zum Angeln am Strand brauchst.
Ich bevorzuge zum Angeln die Wellenbrecher und zwar die beiden rechts vom Casino in höhe der "Hertstraat" oder die 
Hafeneinfahrt auf der Seite von "Fort-Napoleon".
Fort Napoleon ist auch top zum Zungenangeln und man kann mit dem Auto nah ranfahren. Schöne lange Wellenbrecher, genau wie früher zwischen Mole und Casino vor der Sandaufschüttung.
Apropro Sandaufschüttung, der Strand von der Mole bis zum Casino ist wegen solcher im Moment gesperrt.
Am Strand werden immer wieder schöne Zungen gefangen und mit kurzen Würfen der ein oder andere Aal. Auch Wolfsbarsche lassen ein Stück Tappen nur selten liegen.
Egal wie plump die roten "Besemsteeltjes" aussehen, sie fangen irgendwie am besten.
Wenn Du noch Fragen hast einfach melden.

Gruß
Carsten#h


----------



## rgockel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo kof, hallo Carsten, darf ich Euch denn auch direkt mal fragen, welche Schnur, welche Montage, welche Technik und wieviel Blei ihr (mit den Tappen) benutzt? Bin leider beim Uferangeln ein absoluter Newbie...

Ich habe leider nur eine 3m Spinnrute, wie weit sollte man denn in der Brandung/am Wellenbrecher werfen (können)?

danke, Gruß
Roland


----------



## dipsy (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Servus Roland,

0,31mm Monofil in gelb von Daiwa oder 0,12mm geflochtene
in pink (Fireline).
Dreier oder zweier Besenstielmontagen. Armlänge und stärke variiert. Im Sommer mit Haken der Größe 8 bis 4. Die kleineren zum angeln vom Strand, die Größeren zum hochheben an der Mole. Vorfach 15lbs rote Amnesia oder Fluocarbon.
Die Möglichkeit zu haben weit zu werfen ist manchmal von Vorteil muß aber nicht zwingend sein.
Kann mich noch gut an einen Urlaub erinnern vor drei Jahren,
bei dem ich jeden Morgen vom Balkon aus sehen konnte wie der selbe Angler am selben Platz mit einer drei Meter Spinnrute
immer zwei bis drei richtig fette Zungen gefangen hat. 50g Blei,
Besenstiele und das ganze keine 60m geworfen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## kof (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

... und dipsy kann dir sicher auch noch ein/ zwei links zu seiten schicken, auf denen:

a - einige stellen recht gut charakterisiert sind

b - das aktuelle fanggeschehen abgerissen wird

wenns unbedingt ne mole sein muss - von allen verfuegbaren ist die westmole (beiderseits der hafenausfahrt) in blankenberge die mA ruhigste - was da fangmaessig geht kann ich net zutreffend einschaetzen. die andere östliche ( mit dem restaurant drauf) ist während der warmen jahreszeit nur nachts zum angeln auf.

wo du auch mit kurzen würfen hinkommst, ist wenduine, zwischen oostende und de haan. dort gibt es quasi eine art terrasse ueber der see, von der aus auch viel gefischt wird.

falls du ueber antwerpen reinkommst, kannst du auch mal hier schauen:

http://www.janssensport.com/

... die sind sehr gut sortiert, es ist net weit von der autobahn wech und sie sollten immer noch recht ok sein, was die preise angeht.

anyway - halt mich mal (bitte) auf dem laufenden.

cheers
marc


----------



## dipsy (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Servus,

ja kann er

www.zeevissport.com

www.zeevisland.com

www.oostende.net  für einen aktuellen Blick durch die Webcam auf den Strand

auf den ersten beiden Links kann man auf den "Kantvangsten"
sehen ob es im Moment läuft. Bei den "Stekken" sind die Strandabschnitte beschrieben.

Den Besuch bei Janssensport kannst Du Dir schenken, zumindest wenn Du Sachen für die Brandung suchst. War zum
letzten mal vor zwei Wochen dort und die haben fast nichts mehr zum Brandungsangeln vor Ort und wenn, dann nur noch Müll. 
Da ist der Sportvisser und der kleine Laden am Denkmal besser bestückt.
Bei de Sportvisser brauchst Du Dich nicht nach den Fängen erkundigen, die sagen immer "Top"
Wollen nur Zeug verkaufen. Der Inhaber des kleinen Ladens
ist da was objektiver mit der Beurteilung.
Am besten fährst Du auf die andere Hafenseite zum Fort Napoleon und angelst bei ruhiger See dort und bei Wind in der Hafeneinfahrt. In der Einfahrt nicht zu weit werfen. Die meisten Fische stehen an der Steinpackung und wenn dort nichts ist
dann schrittweise Richtung Fahrrinne vorarbeiten.
In der Stadt ist parken recht teuer und man muß nach vier Stunden nachlösen. Hinten an der Einfahrt kostet es nichts.

Gruß
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## rgockel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Mit Denkmal - meint ihr da den Seemann, der so aussieht, als würde er pinkeln (mit den Händen im Schritt)?   Da, wo die Promenade eine Kurve macht?

Und a propos Fischmarkt: Wisst ihr, wann der große Fischmarkt auf der anderen Seite des Hafens geöffnet hat und ob man da auch kleinere Mengen kaufen kann? Falls ich nichts fange, möchte ich trotzdem meinen neuen Grill ausprobieren, bevor ich nach Norge fahre damit. Kennt ihr den Grill "Son of Hibachi"? Ein absolut geniales Teil!

Roland


----------



## kof (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

... danke uebrigens fuer das janssen update ... dass ich das letzte mal dort war, ist jahre her (da hat es sich noch richtig gelohnt dank krasser preisunterschiede).

was ich auf irgendeinem der links von dipsy mal gelesen habe ist, dass sie wohl teilweise stellnetze gesetzt haben (zb in raversijde) darauf wuerde ich bei ebbe versuchen zu achten.

btw. raversijde soll wohl ne gute ecke sein; parken kann man da sehr gut und umsonst. nur aufpassen bei extremst auflandigem wind & flut, dann kann man mit etwas pech in schwierigkeiten kommen, wenn man die treppen net mehr erreicht.

cheers


----------



## dipsy (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Servus,

genau den Seemann meine ich, der mit den Händen im Schritt
und der Kacke aufm Kopp.:q

Der große Fischmarkt auf der anderen Seite macht sehr früh auf
weil dort die Fischauktionen sind. In der Halle gibt es am Rand noch kleinere Fischgeschäfte bei denen man aber als Privatperson einkaufen kann. Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen.
Wir gehen nach nicht so berauschenden Fängen immer auf den kleinen Fischmarkt kurz vor dem Denkmal am Jachthafen. Dort
sind ca zehn Stände, auf denen die Frauen der Fischer den Fang der letzten Nacht verkaufen. Die leben teilweise noch auf dem Eis. (Meine Freundin hat von mir Fischmarktverbot bekommen, die heult immer wenn die noch lebende Fische sieht und hört erst auf wenn ich den gekauft habe. Das kann teuer werden.)
Also alles lecker frisch. Bis auf die Seezungen ist alles sehr günstig. Beim letzten mal frischen Steinbutt für 10,- Euro/Kilo mitgenommen. Butt liegt um die 3,- Euro/Kilo
Kaufe am besten nur von den "Tabletts" Das sind immer Pauschalpreise. Da liegen dann vier bis fünf Fische die zusammen billiger sind als einzeln gekauft.
Finger weg von den Fischbuden entlang der Strasse, altes Zeug für Touristen.:v

Wenn Du die Kühlbox mit zum Markt nimmst packen sie Dir ordentlich Eis drauf für die Heimfahrt.
Stellnetze gehen im Moment. Vor drei Wochen hat mein Kumpel gesehen wie die einen Seebarsch von ca 3 Kilo im Netz hatten.
Noch sechs Wochen dann bin ich wieder für zwei Wochen oben.:g

Gruß
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## rgockel (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Heimfahrt? Die Platten kommen direkt auf den Grill! Und wo wir schonmal beim Fachsimpeln sind... Kennt ihr die kleine Frittenbude "Sealink" in einer kleinen Seitenstraße in der Nähe des Denkmals? Ist zwar nicht mehr so legendär wie früher, aber immer wieder einen Besuch wert...

Schön, hier so viele Oostende-Liebhaber zu treffen.


----------



## marca (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Schön,hier ein paar "Flandernfreunde" zu sehen!
Die Stakets/Stege in Nieuwpoort sind auch immer mal ein Ansitz wert.
Zwischen denen fließt der Fluß Yser.
Angelmethoden wie oben beschrieben.
Wobei im Sommer auch mal ein Makrelenpaternoster dran darf.
Zu Oostende;wer mal Lust auf einen wirklich klasse irischen Pub und ein leckeres Guinness hat,sollte mal in die Langestraat67 gehen.
Da ist das Celtic Ireland,für mich der beste Pub außerhalb Irlands.
Ist nicht wirklich weit vom "sackkratzenden Seemann" weg!


----------



## kof (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

irish pub?

nee, durch meine kehle fliesst nur leffe bruin ... oder ggfs mal das abdijbier von aldi ... kostet halb so viel (schmeckt aber auch nur halb so gut *g).

einkaufstip - der kaufpark zwischen westende und oostende.

dort kommen die jets direkt ueber denparkplatz des ekz rein, teilweise in nicht mehr als (gefuehlt) 20m ueber dem autodach .. spannend das.


----------



## dipsy (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Moin,



> Frittenbude "Sealink"


Ist das die Pommes/Muschelschmiede in dem umgebauten Wohnzimmer mit der abstrakten Muscheltellerkunst an den Wänden?

Einen Tip habe ich noch. Wenn man am gesperrten Steg vom Ufer aus parallel links vorbei wirft, befindet sich in ca 60m Entfernung ein Haufen Steine und Betonblöcke im Wasser.
Bei Ebbe manchmal sichtbar und bei Flut gut für den ein oder anderen Seebarsch.

Gruß
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Urmeli (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

hei,

Janssen Sport kann ich auch voll empfehlen, gute auswahl. ein anderes Geschäft nur etwa 25 km vom JanssenSport entfernt ist bei Antwerpen (Stadtteil Merksem) das Megafish http://www.demegafish.be/

Auch grosse und gute auswahl, schien mir ein wenig teurer als der Janssen Sport.
Trotzdem, alle beide zu empfehlen auf dem Wege an die NL oder B. Küste

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## dipsy (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Moin,

Janssen Sport mag ja für einige Angelarten wie Karpfenfischen und Stippen ne gute Auswahl haben, aber wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben ist für Brandungsangler nichts zu holen. Das es früher besser war weiß ich auch noch. Aber ich war vor zwei Wochen dort und anfang Januar und beim letzten mal gab es vielleicht noch ein zwei Fertigmontagen das war es aber auch schon. Alles weg. Da kann man getrost an der Abfahrt vorbei fahren und sich in einem passenden Laden an der Küste eindecken.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Urmeli (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo,

Ja das stimmt, im Janssen gibs für meeresangler momentan nicht so viel zu kaufen, ausser du bastelst die Vorfächer selbst, dann findest du alle Wirbel und haken, usw. 
Früher, ich meine jetzt vor etwa 10-12  jahren, war die auswahl an Meeresutensilien um vieles Grösser. Da die Werltmeisterschaft  1994 an der belgischen Küsste geangelt wurde, kann ich mich errinern dass ich extra ins janssen Sport kutschiert  bin um dort spezielle Brandungsruten von Shimano und die neusten Daiwa brandungsrollen zu bekommen. Die hatten damals alles. 
fürs meeresangeln ist das megafish in Merksem - Antwerpen momentan idealer da kriegst du wirklich alles was zum Meeresangeln benötigt wird , von den Ruten über Montagen und zubehör und natürlich auch die nötigen Köder.

Ciao 

Urmeli


----------



## tom2 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo Brandungsfans hallo Roland
Wenn du in Oostende mal nen schnellen Wattwurm brauchst
Kingfisher hat gute preise bei Vorfächern Blei und Ködern.
der laden ist in der nähe vom Staketsel, die Adresse und Anfahrt findest du unter http://www.zeevisland.com/Kingfisher.htm
Gruß auch an Marca + Kof
Bis dann Tom
Ps.wenn Du Bilder sehen wilst von Oostende und Angeln dort am Steg
dann geh im Forum auf "Ostende Hilfe" Seite 3  oder drekt zu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81947&page=3


----------



## Tümpel-Angler (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo,

das sind je interessante Info`s. Ich bin im August in Belgien und will um Middelkerke Brandungsangeln.

Ist für das Küstenangeln eine Angelgenehmigung nötig?? 
Habe noch keine Info darüber gefunden.

Danke und Gruß an die Experten

Tümpelangler


----------



## tom2 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo Tümpler
Nee!! Angeln an der Belgischen Küste ist frei,
wenn der Bereich freigegeben ist nicht sonst stehen da Schilder.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Eric1987 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

hi leute

was ist denn ne besenstielmontage??


gruß


----------



## tom2 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

In welchem Zusammenhang ein Grabber fürs Bosseln ?


----------



## Eric1987 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

ne allgemein^^


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hi! Das ist eine etwas sonderbare und nicht ganz richtige Übersetzung; es heißt eigentlich "Besenabstandshaltermontage".
Gemeint sind die Paternoster, bei denen die Booms aus roten Borsten von Straßenbesen gemacht werden... .
Petri


----------



## tom2 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Danke man lernt nie aus.
LG Tom


----------



## huber (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

hi fahre vom 5.6 ne woche nach bredene gibt es da auch paar schöne stellen zum angeln . habe gesehen auf der karte das da ein kanal ist wo man bestimmt angeln kann . tageskarten gibt es ja bestimmt auf der poststelle so habe ich das mak hier gelesen  wenn mir einer paar tipps geben kann wäre das super ... 
Mfg Ingo


----------



## meet (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo,
mein Tip um viel Spaß zu haben:
Fahr mit dem Boot raus!|supergri
Vielleicht sind schon ein paar Makrelen da,... und les hier im Forum, wie man vom Boot angelt. Dann kann nichtsmehr schief gehen.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

So, nach dem ich mich die letzten Wochen hier ein bisjen eingelesen hatte war ich letzte Woche für 3 Tage an der belgischen Küste.
Demnach hier ein kurzer Abriss und ein paar Bilder:

Nach dem Ankommen bei _*S*_*portvisser in Oostende * die Wattwürmer geholt (10 Stück in Zeitung - 3,20 EUR).

Da der Wind wirklich extrem war hatte ich wenig Lust auf den Spitzen der Stege zu angeln. So landete ich erstmal in *Nieuwpoort an der Vismijn* (Fischhalle) im Hafen und versuchte dort mein Glück. 


 







Andauernd kamen irgendwelche Leute (Fischgeschäfte, Restaurants, Fischhalle), die Tonnenweise Fischreste ins Wasser kippten, was für Aale eigentlich nicht schlecht sein sollte. Allerdings konnte ich dort nur 2 oder 3 kleine barschartige Fische fangen.

Ansonsten habe ich dann noch auf dem (als beide noch standen war es der linke) Steg in Oostende geangelt und konnte dort diesen kleinen Aal verhaften.




Als ich dort mit nem Einheimischen gesprochen hatte, meinte der dass die Fische im großen und ganzen erst in 3-4 Wochen in die Hafen-/Strandnähe kömeen, wenn das Wasser kälter würde. Im Juli/August ließen sich draussen mit dem Boot gut Makrelen fangen. Hafen und Stege erst im Winter fängig. man hat auch wirklich nur vereinzelt Angler auf den Stegspitzen gesehen.

Im Übrigen hier noch einige Bilder anderer Orte an der Küste:

Stege bei Blankenberge:




Stege bei Nieuwpoort:










Hier noch ein Modellbild von Oostende für Sommer 2012, wobei es jetzt schon so aussieht bis auf einen momentan noch vorhandenen Anfang des abgerissenen ehemals rechten Steges:




Ansonsten ist Belgien Küste meiner Meinung nach ziemlich häßlich geworden, was die Bebauung angeht. Komplett entlang der Küste zwischen Frankreich und Holland nur noch diese riesen Hochäuser und "Plattenbauten" bis an den Strand. Wirklich schade.


----------



## klosterangler14 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Oostende, Belgien*

Hallo,
gibt es in ostende (und nähe) Brackwasser??
Wo man mit spinnrute Hecht oder Barsche fangen kann???


----------



## Inno67 (2. August 2021)

Ein nettes Angelgeschäft das auch Sonntags geöffnet hat ist Hydrafisch in Blankenberge direkt an der Bahnststion Maritim Zone. 
Dort habe ich mich mit Material für eine Kutter Tour eingedeckt das es in meinem örtlichen gar nicht gab. 

Paternostersyteme on Mass waren erhältlich der Verkäufer Nico war sehr nett. Die Verständigung mit meinem very bad English hat gereicht. Ich hatte das Gefühl sehr gut beraten wurden zu sein. 

Am Ende war mehr in der Tüte als Nico mir empfohlen hat. 
Auf Anfrage bekam ich auch Visitenkarten und Telefonnummern von Fischkuttern. Eine
Webseite haben Sie wohl nicht aber unter Fratzebook und Google Earth kann man es finden. 


			https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Local-Business/Hydrafish-hengelsportzaak-266243607331864/?locale2=de_DE


----------



## rhinefisher (2. August 2021)

Wenn man an der belgischen Küste ein Angelgeschäft sucht, gibt es für mich nur den Vandervelde in Nieuport.
Der hat richtig Ahnung, ist ehrlich und sehr gut sortiert.
Gelegentlich bin ich da einfach "nur mal so" zum stöbern hingefahren, oder wenn ich mal wirklich Ausgefallenes brauchte - der besorgt alles.. .


----------



## Inno67 (9. Mai 2022)

Wir waren jetzt das erste Mal auf einem Kutter und haben uns bei Hydra Fish die Köder (Seeringelwurm & Wattwürmer) und noch ein paar Vorfächer und Bleie gekauft.
Über die Erlebnisse auf dem Kutter werde ich noch mal seoarat berichten.
Eine komplette Küstentour zum Angelequipment Kauf wollte ich halt nicht machen und bin dann halt bei Hydrafish gelandet und geblieben.


----------

